# Just able to revisit the forum, missed it immensely



## historicalarms (Feb 5, 2022)

My first day at my computer in 3 weeks.
      Well, 21 days ago I was the object of interest of a knife happy surgeon for 6 hrs...while he seems to have done his job quite very well, even a modest recovery will take a month or so yet. 
    Through a comedy of errors at the hospital office level, I was alerted at 430 pm with admitting instructions for 5:45 the next morning...short notice too say the least. We scrambled a bit but ended up making the appointment...3 hrs later I as on a table for triple bypass.
     3 things I will forever remember about this;

    The first is the indifference displayed by the subsequent attending doctors ( not the surgeon himself, never did meet that guy at all but he seems to have done a good job).
   The second is the absolute dedication to the nursing staff in the cardiac recovery process. I had 24 hr observation and help for 12 days stay in hospital and cannot say I had one moment of feeling not cared for in every sense of the word...they were outstanding.
     And the third...and this is a big one...my wife. Chicken Light is the only forum member that actually knows my wife and has witnessed our meaningless but sometimes less than flattering bantering back and forth a bit. 45 years ago we both said the words "for better or worse, in sickness or health"....had six drinks and carried on for that 45 yrs. I have to say that 21 days ago and every one since, she remembered every word she claimed back then....boys...."Florence Nightingale" are words that do not even come close to describing  her.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 5, 2022)

Glad to hear that your recovery is going well Doug


----------



## cuslog (Feb 5, 2022)

Glad you were able to "get in" and get the help you needed. Hopefully, your recovery goes well.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 5, 2022)

Hey good to hear your on the mend. I think the indifference of the doctors might be partly due to the sheer number if patients they run thru.  Kind of like the Walmart greeter, somebody else coming right up behind you.

Is this your first heart surgery?  Did you know you had problems earlier?
 Kudos to your wife.


----------



## Everett (Feb 5, 2022)

My wife is a nurse in a neuro ICU, and she has an absolute burden to care for and love on her patients. Most nurses are like that, or else they move on. Indeed there are some who are just there for the money but thankfully they are not the majority.

She has an amazing patience for me too, even when I'm a miserable grump at times. Thankfully she isn't into this gig for the money, if she was she's sadly mistaken, lol! 

Good to hear from you again @historicalarms , glad to hear you're on the mend, highly likely to your awesome Better Half!


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 5, 2022)

Everett said:


> Good to hear from you again @Susquatch, glad to hear you're on the mend, highly likely to your awesome Better Half!



Try @historicalarms


----------



## Everett (Feb 5, 2022)

Whoops, sorry about that guys . . .


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 5, 2022)

historicalarms said:


> My first day at my computer in 3 weeks.
> Well, 21 days ago I was the object of interest of a knife happy surgeon for 6 hrs...while he seems to have done his job quite very well, even a modest recovery will take a month or so yet.
> Through a comedy of errors at the hospital office level, I was alerted at 430 pm with admitting instructions for 5:45 the next morning...short notice too say the least. We scrambled a bit but ended up making the appointment...3 hrs later I as on a table for triple bypass.
> 3 things I will forever remember about this;
> ...


I would never want that lady mad at me. Ever. I can’t stress that enough, the “commander in chief” runs a tight ship. That’s meant as a compliment, just to be clear, I enjoy hearing the stories when I visit. 

Glad to hear you’re on the mend!


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 5, 2022)

Didn't even know till just now. 

Sorry to hear about, but sooooo glad you are on the mend. 

I learned a bit more about you from @Chicken lights. He was most complimentary. I hope I get to meet you someday myself. Glad you are doing well so that might actually happen.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 5, 2022)

Everett said:


> Whoops, sorry about that guys . . .



Not as happy as I am!

Thought something happened to me that I didn't know about yet!


----------



## Tom O (Feb 5, 2022)

Good to hear your mending.


----------



## cuslog (Feb 5, 2022)

I had major surgery 20 years ago now - first time in my life to be in Hospital. I went in there, prepared for an "assembly line" and a bunch of indifference. I was completely wrong and actually quite "touched" at the amount of compassion and care I was shown. They really are "special people".


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 5, 2022)

Good to hear that your back on the net.


----------



## historicalarms (Feb 5, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Hey good to hear your on the mend. I think the indifference of the doctors might be partly due to the sheer number if patients they run thru.  Kind of like the Walmart greeter, somebody else coming right up behind you.
> 
> Is this your first heart surgery?  Did you know you had problems earlier?
> Kudos to your wife.


yes, the surgery was not a surprise just the timing of notification. I've known since April that it was coming but twice because of covid operating room interruptions, it was postponed.

     I guess i should attribute the Doc's indifference to thankfully, not a need by me for more involvement on their part... but a few moments for some info on what went down would have been nice.


----------



## historicalarms (Feb 5, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> I would never want that lady mad at me. Ever. I can’t stress that enough, the “commander in chief” runs a tight ship. That’s meant as a compliment, just to be clear, I enjoy hearing the stories when I visit.
> 
> Glad to hear you’re on the mend!


Thanks Dave, sure was sorry I couldn't meet up again if your planned trip west came about....I keep looking for your truck in the Ottawa news reports LOL


----------



## DPittman (Feb 5, 2022)

historicalarms said:


> yes, the surgery was not a surprise just the timing of notification. I've known since April that it was coming but twice because of covid operating room interruptions, it was postponed.
> 
> I guess i should attribute the Doc's indifference to thankfully, not a need by me for more involvement on their part... but a few moments for some info on what went down would have been nice.


I've had stents put in a couple of times and the last time the surgeon had a harsh and negative bed side manner and made lying on the operating table that much more unpleasant.  However he did procedures that I was told by the previous surgeons they could/would not.  I guess skill is more imporant than personal or communication abilities. Never saw the guy again.  And yes my nurses also were exceptional.


----------



## 140mower (Feb 5, 2022)

Good to see you back on the computer. Won't be too long now and you will be back rattling around in the shop. 
Tonight is the end of isolation following a little bout with covid, the last couple days have been fun in the shop, I could have done without the first few days though.


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 5, 2022)

historicalarms said:


> Thanks Dave, sure was sorry I couldn't meet up again if your planned trip west came about....I keep looking for your truck in the Ottawa news reports LOL


You’re about the 9th person to mention me going to ottawa LOL

What’s the limitations on visits now, post surgery? I’m guessing you’re home and not feeling very strong?


----------



## Dusty (Feb 5, 2022)

@historicalarms wishing you a speedy home recovery after your triple bypass. Here I sit six months plus after my 4th right knee replacement surgery struggling with much water retention in my right leg and the lack of knee motion ability.

Last Thursday I started into massage therapy followed by leg taping to increase blood flow and water movement along with my water pills.









						Kinesio Taping for Injury - Massage Therapy
					

Kinesio taping for injury creates additional space between the muscle and the dermis by pulling the upper layers of skin away from the muscle and relieving




					www.massagebook.com
				




Thank goodness for a loving wife, 4 legged furry friend and exceptional surgeon. 

Aging is not for sissies, they say life's a bitch then you die. Just saying!


----------



## LeakyCanoe (Feb 5, 2022)

historicalarms said:


> guess i should attribute the Doc's indifference to thankfully, not a need by me for more involvement on their part... but a few moments for some info on what went down would have been nice.



We all have our own "bedside manner" right ?  

It is worth noting the criticism though and looking inward at the chances we each have in our own little "less important worlds" to perhaps take the time to recognize that basic civility and basic exhibiting of compassion and respect for someone undergoing some kind of trauma is a fundamental societal underpinning that keeps things well-oiled, just like our machinery.  Just as we shouldn't let our hearts bleed for every situation and person outside of our own sphere of control, allowing our hearts to harden up to the point of demonstrable indifference (or worse) is equally wrong - no ?

Glad to hear you got what you needed and the system isn't all totally broken down. My mom had a very similar situation in November out in Vancouver (short notice surgery on something that was long overdue but was desperately needed... however, with that said some proper planning and reasonable measure of pre-prep would have been ideal.  We are in times now though that are very far from ideal, and likely some guy needing a knee transplant didn't get the call because the pros deemed your situation more critical.

That doctor would probably have been right there for you, as you say, had there been complications. There wasn't, so he didn't need to be a further hero (although he is for what he did do successfully), and then he just didn't spike the ball by being well-rounded on the bedside manner front afterwards.  Probably 2-3 minutes with you would have made all the difference...

further edit comment:   Dusty's post came in while I was typing mine -Voila !


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 5, 2022)

Well


LeakyCanoe said:


> We all have our own "bedside manner" right ?
> 
> It is worth noting the criticism though and looking inward at the chances we each have in our own little "less important worlds" to perhaps take the time to recognize that basic civility and basic exhibiting of compassion and respect for someone undergoing some kind of trauma is a fundamental societal underpinning that keeps things well-oiled, just like our machinery.  Just as we shouldn't let our hearts bleed for every situation and person outside of our own sphere of control, allowing our hearts to harden up to the point of demonstrable indifference (or worse) is equally wrong - no ?
> 
> ...



Well said. 

But I would easily forgive him if he was running full out saving somebody else's life or even running at zero hugging the kids he didn't have time to hug while saving @historicalarms life.

Just my two cents for whatever it's worth.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 5, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Well
> 
> 
> Well said.
> ...



Would also like to add if it wasn't for dedicated nurses one's hospital stay would be a night mare and yes right after my 3rd knee surgery I met the wicket witch nurse of the west. Telling me to put my hearing aids in and she didn't want to listen to the reason why because they squeal at each other soon as your head hits the pillow. I hope her broom develops early engine failure and she flames out behind the barn. 
Devil made me say that. LOL


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 5, 2022)

I don't think very many people get to call themselves old without staring death in the eye a few times. I've certainly done it a few times myself. It's always humbling to realize what many people in our world do to look after the physical and emotional needs of others, and also disheartening to realize that there really are people who don't care at all. 

All in all, I am grateful to live in a first world country like Canada. The balance of life, and even the worth of life, is far too often so much different elsewhere.


----------



## trlvn (Feb 5, 2022)

Dusty said:


> the wicket witch nurse of the west.


Its a good thing...in a way!  You need to interpret it that you're well enough that they know you can take some sh!t!  If they're all super nice to you, you've got to wonder if you're going to leave in a box.  

Craig
(I had surgery just before Christmas 2020.  Never saw any of the nurses for a second shift.  Some were great.  One was...a lot less great.  The only repeat was the sweet lady that came around to take blood samples each morning.)


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm hoping for a full and speedy recovery!  A friend of mine had a triple at age 80.  He's 90 now and still going strong!

All the best


----------



## DPittman (Feb 6, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> I'm hoping for a full and speedy recovery!  A friend of mine had a triple at age 80.  He's 90 now and still going strong!
> 
> All the best


Yes it's amazing what they can do now and techniques and medicine improves all the time.  My father died of heart disease and there was not the treatment options back then that there are now.  I've inherited the disease in quite a bit worse way but modern medicine has given me life that surely would have ended without it.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 6, 2022)

Glad to hear you are recovering well! Keep it up


----------



## LenVW (Feb 6, 2022)

It sounds like we all have our experiences with the health system. 

Covid or Not, there are many aspects of a hospital stay that can leave you with a feeling of helplessness while you await for your turn.
Doctors, Nurses and their Support Staff work in an environment that is critiqued constantly.
Put yourself in their shoes and try to picture the demands of their jobs.

While I spent a few days in hospital, I helped the Medical Staff test a scheduling software to organize their days and make better use of collaborating with other departments.

I have did my fair share of travelling and working in other countries and it is always a relief to get back to Canada.


----------



## historicalarms (Feb 7, 2022)

yes I'm home now for 12 days Dave. I can negotiate around the house with that damn walker but tire out very quickly. 
    I have had a couple visitors for a cup-a and appreciate them very much ...you plan'in in on being in the neighborhood ? 


  and thanks boys for all the well wish's


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 7, 2022)

historicalarms said:


> yes I'm home now for 12 days Dave. I can negotiate around the house with that damn walker but tire out very quickly.
> I have had a couple visitors for a cup-a and appreciate them very much ...you plan'in in on being in the neighborhood ?
> 
> 
> and thanks boys for all the well wish's


I’ll do my best next week to make it by the homestead, sir 

Dispatch gonna be confused how I get lost but hey dispatch confused how velcro works so....


----------



## historicalarms (Feb 10, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> I’ll do my best next week to make it by the homestead, sir
> 
> Dispatch gonna be confused how I get lost but hey dispatch confused how velcro works so....


Looking forward to a visit Dave if doable for you....just a heads up tho that I am unable to clean the snow from the yard to accommodate your outfit but you can just park on the side of the road for a visit. The road is clean at this time & you will have a mile & a half to go to get back to pavement


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 10, 2022)

historicalarms said:


> Looking forward to a visit Dave if doable for you....just a heads up tho that I am unable to clean the snow from the yard to accommodate your outfit but you can just park on the side of the road for a visit. The road is clean at this time & you will have a mile & a half to go to get back to pavement



Sounds a lot like his visit to my place......


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 11, 2022)

historicalarms said:


> Looking forward to a visit Dave if doable for you....just a heads up tho that I am unable to clean the snow from the yard to accommodate your outfit but you can just park on the side of the road for a visit. The road is clean at this time & you will have a mile & a half to go to get back to pavement


I’ll plan for the worst

There’s talk of me being oversized heading home too, but there’s nothing between Edmonton and Alix I can remember being worried over 

Dumb truck drivers that can’t read directions and get lost happens every day


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 23, 2022)

@historicalarms 
How goes the recuperation? 

I bumped into some SK cowboy shooters at a show last weekend and they asked why you hadn’t talked me into going to a match yet. There’s a match coming up this Sunday that, weather permitting, I’m going to try to go watch.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 23, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> @historicalarms
> How goes the recuperation?
> 
> I bumped into some SK cowboy shooters at a show last weekend and they asked why you hadn’t talked me into going to a match yet. There’s a match coming up this Sunday that, weather permitting, I’m going to try to go watch.





			Home


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 23, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Home


You a member, too?


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 23, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> You a member, too?



No, but  I did link up with Doug a few years back at a CAS in Canmore.  Reminded me a lot of Steel Challenge which I competed in for numerous years.  I think there are small clubs all over AB.  Getting Doug to take you to one will be a matter of timing.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 23, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> No, but  I did link up with Doug a few years back at a CAS in Canmore.  Reminded me a lot of Steel Challenge which I competed in for numerous years.  I think there are small clubs all over AB.  Getting Doug to take you to one will be a matter of timing.


Oh yeah that would be aligning the stars to have that happen. I’m gonna try to go to an Ontario match, hopefully the “easterners” show me a good time


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 23, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Oh yeah that would be aligning the stars to have that happen. I’m gonna try to go to an Ontario match, hopefully the “easterners” show me a good time



I would imagine Doug and his wife could put on a real good demo in their back 40


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 23, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Oh yeah that would be aligning the stars to have that happen. I’m gonna try to go to an Ontario match, hopefully the “easterners” show me a good time



Thought you had something lined up in SK?


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 23, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Thought you had something lined up in SK?


Nope, although the SK boys said if it was warmer they would’ve taken me to the range when I was there


----------



## Crosche (Mar 23, 2022)

Wishing you a speedy recovery and much joy & happiness with your new lease on life. Glad to see you back on the forum.

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## historicalarms (Mar 24, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Oh yeah that would be aligning the stars to have that happen. I’m gonna try to go to an Ontario match, hopefully the “easterners” show me a good time


  I know there are some very active Cowboy ranges/clubs in Ontario now , I'm just not sure which ones are close to your base Dave. I will start an enquiry on CGN....I know I was told where your base is but refresh my memory for me pls.


You are right that having a range weekend coincide with your trips west is the only reason we wouldn't have you to a shoot. The "cowboy way" that most clubs across North America adhere to is that if a new interest shows up at a shoot, club members will do everything in their power to outfit the person with equipment & ammo to "giv'er a try" before spending a lot of money beforehand. First time shooters are always given a "mentor" that will supervise & ensure safe gun handling procedures are fallowed to the strictest letter so everybody remains safe even if they have never fire a gun before.
    Hope you make it out to one Dave....or anybody else that has an interest for that matter.


----------



## historicalarms (Mar 24, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> I would imagine Doug and his wife could put on a real good demo in their back 40


I'm distressed that we didn't do that on one of your trips Dave Sorry man. I'm sure we can find a target or two laying around

     My recovery is progressing slowly by my measurements but all the medical staff I have access to are very pleased where I'm at now....went for my first walk outside around the yard yesterday...found out big time that walking with heavy winter boots & cloths on is much more taxing that 20 minutes of laps around the house with jammies on.LOL


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 24, 2022)

historicalarms said:


> I know there are some very active Cowboy ranges/clubs in Ontario now , I'm just not sure which ones are close to your base Dave. I will start an enquiry on CGN....I know I was told where your base is but refresh my memory for me pls.
> 
> 
> You are right that having a range weekend coincide with your trips west is the only reason we wouldn't have you to a shoot. The "cowboy way" that most clubs across North America adhere to is that if a new interest shows up at a shoot, club members will do everything in their power to outfit the person with equipment & ammo to "giv'er a try" before spending a lot of money beforehand. First time shooters are always given a "mentor" that will supervise & ensure safe gun handling procedures are fallowed to the strictest letter so everybody remains safe even if they have never fire a gun before.
> Hope you make it out to one Dave....or anybody else that has an interest for that matter.


Yep, the SK boys warned me if I was standing around at a match with empty hands someone would put something in them. 

I’m close to Guelph ON, I’m going to try to go to one in Burlington, not really close but my interest is piqued, and I need the day off


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 24, 2022)

historicalarms said:


> I'm distressed that we didn't do that on one of your trips Dave Sorry man. I'm sure we can find a target or two laying around
> 
> My recovery is progressing slowly by my measurements but all the medical staff I have access to are very pleased where I'm at now....went for my first walk outside around the yard yesterday...found out big time that walking with heavy winter boots & cloths on is much more taxing that 20 minutes of laps around the house with jammies on.LOL


Don’t be distressed! The hospitality you and your wife treat me with is first class!

Good to hear the progress, hopefully the snow is gone soon


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 24, 2022)

@historicalarms & @Chicken lights. 

There is a Cowboy Action Club near Chatham called "Trails End". I've never been either. But I have another friend who keeps bugging me to go and try it. 

If you wanted to go Dave, I'd be interested in going with you. It wouldn't be like @historicalarms back forty, but who knows.


----------



## historicalarms (Mar 25, 2022)

Chicken, it didnt take long to get replys to my enquiry for Cowboy clubs for you. some are very close to Guelph & Hamilton.
    I will make a list & text them direct to you this weekend.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 25, 2022)

Hey @historicalarms. Can you send me the list too? I'll pm you my cell number.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 25, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> @historicalarms & @Chicken lights.
> 
> There is a Cowboy Action Club near Chatham called "Trails End". I've never been either. But I have another friend who keeps bugging me to go and try it.
> 
> If you wanted to go Dave, I'd be interested in going with you. It wouldn't be like @historicalarms back forty, but who knows.


Trying to have me in the province on the right weekend will be the tricky part, but we can try!


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 25, 2022)

historicalarms said:


> Chicken, it didnt take long to get replys to my enquiry for Cowboy clubs for you. some are very close to Guelph & Hamilton.
> I will make a list & text them direct to you this weekend.


Awesome! Thank you, sir


----------

